# Aquatic Photography Forum - v2.0



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Hello, 

Aquatic Photography Forum is designed to give aquatic/freelance photographers cutting edge tips, tricks, tools, and insights on how to improve their photography skills. If you need tips or specific help please post your questions in one of our sections - Photography 101. If you want to share your portfolio, please take advantage of our Gallery. Do not forget to participate in our monthly Aquatic and Freelance Photography Contest. 

Recently Aquatic Photography Forum was switched to VBulletin system to take advantage of top quality technical and graphical tools like: flexible post writing system, DHTML Menus, highly intuitive and advanced Search system, VB Chat and other. 

If you are into aquatic or freelance photography, APF is the place to learn, share and teach. Please come and visit us at 

http://www.aquatic-photography.com 

Regards, 
Team APF


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks for the pointer, jay, i just checked it out and wow!
i am very excited.


----------



## Ahkuma (Dec 5, 2004)

Kriky!

What a nice site!

I get an error when I try to register tho.

Edit - o1/i9/04 -

I finally got the register to work.

Jay, I put you as a referal so you can claim your finders fee.


----------

